# kidney transplant medication



## enty (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, were new to this forum but have been looking at the posts for some time.We are moving to limassol in august due to me been offered a job there we have a house we are renting at Governers beach and have researched most things with a lot of help from this forum i may add but we are struggling to find weather we can get the correct medication in Cyprus for my partner.She had a kidney transplant 5 years ago and has had no problems but we are a bit worried we can get the correct medication and just wondered if anyone has or knows of anyone that has had the same? any help would be greatly appreciated many thanks Ian.


----------

